
Show HN: Growthzilla – software and data science platform for salons and spa - sbashyal
http://growthzilla.com
======
sbashyal
We are bootstrapped startup growing slowly but steadily. Our platform is very
effective in growing revenue for salons and spa using data we collect. We
recently crossed 100 active accounts that includes some key clients. Looking
for ideas to help us accelerate growth!

